# Top 10 films...



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Something for a bit of fun - name your top 10 films.

I am sure you will edit your thread as different films crop up. In alphabetical order...

Apocalypto
Casino
Goodfellas
Halloween
Labyrinth
Misery
Pulp Fiction
Sin City
Shining
Trainspotting

And the most overrated top 10 (in my opinion)...

Aliens
Batman Begins
Blade Runner
Fight Club
Heat
Kill Bill 
LOTR Trilogy
Matrix
Natural Born Killers
Star Wars

*Edited again to add AWOL (Jean Claude Van Damme film) - I watched this every week when I was around 12 years old for a year. Fab film.*


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

green street
how high
scarface
the green mile
juno
step up 2
never back down
friday
football factory
gridiron gang


----------



## s2tommy (Aug 23, 2008)

In no particualr order

The green mile
Titanic
Armageddon
Bridget jones' diary (the mrs' added this one )
A nightmare on elm street
Con air
Face off
LOTR 1,2 &3


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

ahh simple one: 
only one line:
star trek 1 to 10.. questions ?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

s2tommy said:


> Bridget jones' diary (the mrs' added this one )


A likely story - plus you've got Titanic in there. You big girl's blouse.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

shabba said:


> ahh simple one:
> only one line:
> star trek 1 to 10.. questions ?


Poor - very poor.:lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

300
shawshank redemption
green mile
empire strikes back
return of the king
dumb and dumber
day watch
night watch
return of the jedi
dogma


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

some of my favourites

Dances with Wolves
ET
Close Encounters
Pulp Fiction
Zulu
Black Christmas (original)
Lock Stock
Gladiator
LA Confidential
A Perfect World

walked out of

Independance day
A lot of films with Hugh Grant in


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

in no particular order
saw
exorcist
swordfish
seven
phenomenon
what dreams may come
scarface
Anger Management
Happy Gilmore
American Pie


----------



## s2tommy (Aug 23, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> A likely story - plus you've got Titanic in there. You big girl's blouse.


Please tell me you didn't enjoy titanic?


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> Poor - very poor.:lol:


well, at least it's quite simple: love it or hate it..


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The Shawshank Redemption
The Green Mile
The Mist
The Matrix
Monsters Inc
Blood Diamond
Silent Hill
Crank
Full Metal Jacket
Ronin

1 for luck, because most people won't have heard of it, let alone seen it:
Cashback


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

s2tommy said:


> Please tell me you didn't enjoy titanic?


£5.00 says he cried at the end.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

jamest said:


> The Shawshank Redemption
> The Green Mile
> The Mist
> The Matrix
> ...


Good list that - I have Blood Diamond on DVD but have never got round to watching it yet but my brother loved it. I'm also about to order Full Metal Jacket from Play.com - I just hope I'm not let down by the hype that surrounds it.:thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

reign said:


> £5.00 says he cried at the end.


£10 says he knows the lyrics word for word to Celine Dion's song.:doublesho


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

The Godfather
Face
Jackie Brown
Leaving Las Vegas
Trainspotting
Man on Fire
Matchstick Men 
Memento
Point Break
The Last Samurai

Probably not my top ten(I like too many films) but some of my favourites


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Arlington Road
Braveheart
Life of Brian
Orphans
Shawshank Redemption
Twelve Angry Men


I can't think of another 4 that come close at the moment.:thumb:


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

In no particular order

The Fast & the Furious (i can hear you all laughing)
Training Day
Event Horizon
The Burbs
Kevin & Perry
Goodfellas
Casino
Carlitos Way
Fight Club
Donnie Darko


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

mteam said:


> The Godfather
> Face
> Jackie Brown
> Leaving Las Vegas
> ...


Gah!! I missed out Man on Fire....


----------



## s2tommy (Aug 23, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> £10 says he knows the lyrics word for word to Celine Dion's song.:doublesho


£20 says he can hit the high notes like a choir boy :lol:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Luckymonkey said:


> In no particular order
> 
> The Fast & the Furious (i can hear you all laughing)


I'll be the first then... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Kevin and Perry?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> Good list that - I have Blood Diamond on DVD but have never got round to watching it yet but my brother loved it. I'm also about to order Full Metal Jacket from Play.com - I just hope I'm not let down by the hype that surrounds it.:thumb:


Blood Diamond is great. I was apprehensive because of Di Caprio was in it, but he was pretty good. Full Metal Jacket is a classic.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Saw 1
Saw 4
Matrix II
Snatch
Lock Stock
Phone booth 
Carlito's Way
Pearl Harbour
Scarface
Se7en

This will be edited shortly I'm sure :lol:


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Kevin and Perry?


Come on, no one said 10 coolest films, its funny and reminds me of good times :thumb:


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> £10 says he knows the lyrics word for word to Celine Dion's song.:doublesho


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

we really shouldn't take the pi$$ that the guy's in touch with his feminine side. Fair play to him.

£15 says he was first in the que at HMV when it was first released.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

the crow
the italian job (original)
falling down
blazing saddles
north by northwest
le mans
layer cake
the good the bad and the ugly
dirty harry
life of brian


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Lock Stock
Snatch
Casino
Goodfellas
The Business
Layer Cake
Long Good Friday
Scum
Top Gun
Life of Brian


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

The Matrix
The Green Mile
Bourne Ultimatum
Bourne Conspiracy
Bourne Identity
Shawshank Redemption
The Da Vinci Code
Swordfish
I-Robot
Apocolypto


----------



## dazsti (Sep 20, 2008)

1. Scarface
2. Apocalypse Now
3. Goodfellas
4. Dead Mans Shoes
5. Shawshank Redemption
6. Taxi driver
7. Empire Strikes Back (Star wars)
8. True Romance
9. Donnie Darko
10. Carlitos Way

:thumb:


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

I think its the Bourne Supremacy Mixman 

I can't believe no one has mentioned Anchor Man yet! In no particular order...

SuperBad
Bourne Ultimatum
Bourne Supremacy
Bourne Identity
Anchorman
Saw 1
Knocked Up
Dodgeball
Casino Royale
American Gangster

Mike.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

surprised to see 

"Lost boys" and "enter the dragon" missing from ppls lists.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

My top 10 favourites

Monty Python Life of Brian
Monty Python Holy Grail
Saw (1-4)
Lock Stock
Snatch
Top Gun
Blazing Saddles
Hot Fuzz
Italian Job (original!)
Shawshank Redemption

If i was allowed more i would a Team America to the list purely because its so funny, and i would also add Schindlers List, mainly because WW2 is an area of history that interests me, but it also shows the darker side to the whole thing


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

Alphabetical order only:

Alien
Blade Runner
Copland
Hana-Bi
Leon 
Long Good Friday
Old Boy
No Country For Old Men
Se7en
Zatoich

(Subs bench: The Departed)


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

s2tommy said:


> £20 says he can hit the high notes like a choir boy :lol:


What is it Celine Dion warbles..? "Once....more...you ooopen the door..."

And the water comes gushing in!


----------



## ChimpsInTies (Jul 31, 2008)

BladeRunner
Ghostbusters
Back to the Future
Apocalypse Now
Big Labowski
Fight Club
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Withnail & I
Rocky
Napolian Dynamite


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Rocky V
Police Academy 4
Stop! or my Mom will shoot

:lol: No seriously (in no order) :-

Bladerunner (director's cut) - Oh, who said 'overrated'? 
Gladiator
Fight Club
The Deer Hunter (Sorry Se7en - something had to make way)
Goodfellas
Godfather II
Lock Stock
Rocky
First Blood
The Lord of the Rings Trilogy (I know it's 3 seperate films, but I'm on my 10th selection here, so cheated a bit )


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

reign said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> we really shouldn't take the pi$$ that the guy's in touch with his feminine side. Fair play to him.
> 
> £15 says he was first in the que at HMV when it was first released.


ive got £30 that there is a *downsized* scale of the very front of the boat hidden in his back garden and uses that to help renact his fav bits of the film.

hheeeeerrrrrreeee ffffaaaaarrrrr where ever you areeeeee


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

ChimpsInTies said:


> BladeRunner
> 
> Back to the Future
> 
> Big Labowski


Doh! How can I miss those out! 10 films is not enough


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

We need the list extending to top 20 films as I've had to leave off some of my faves narrowing it down to just 10 - Titanic for one :lol: Joking aside I think it's a decent film, but it wouldn't make it onto my list.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

lol @ Mr Sparkle - good aviator/name :thumb:

My top ten in no special order:

Pulp Fiction
American Gangster
Mr Deeds
Football Factory
The Shining
Layer Cake
The Business
Room 1408
All Old James Bond Films
Scarface

EDIT: Not sure how I forgot to add Terminator 1 and 2! lol


----------



## ChimpsInTies (Jul 31, 2008)

Mr Sparkle said:


> Doh! How can I miss those out! 10 films is not enough


You're right there. I've missed:

Donnie Darko
Leon
Rambo
Old Boy

Argh! 10 i never enough.

My girlfriend always laughs at me cos there are so many films that I class as being in my top 3 of all time. Probably about 20 :lol:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> £10 says he knows the lyrics word for word to Celine Dion's song.:doublesho


How do you know that is Celine Dion???


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeap - agree 10 films is a very shortlist.

I could quite happily have added many more including...

Trains, Planes and Automobiles
Predator
Terminator
Bloodsport


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

For me it's a film that when you flick channel as you are about to go to bed and see it's just starting, you sit and watch it even though you've seen it so many times before and are totally knackered.

Most of mine have appeared on the list, such as Taxi Driver, Scarface, Apocalypse Now, The Shining (for me, without doubt the most scariest moment in my life "Hello Lloyd...", but that's another story..), Lock Stock etc

But a few more that i haven't seen mentioned yet (possibly)

Mr Vampire (the funniest film ever made!)
Dawn of the Dead (original)
Evil Dead 1, 2 & 3
Repulsion (Polanski at his best)
The Good The Bad & The Ugly (the best Western ever!)
The Deer Hunter
Airplane ("yes, but don't call me Shirley!")

I could go on for days...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

^^^ How on earth could I have left off 'The Deer Hunter'? (off to ammend my list )


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

The Bourne Trilogy
Dirty Harry
The Taking of Pelham 123
Noi Alibinoi
The Girl on the Bridge
Ronin
Get Carter
Dune
House of Flying Daggers (along with most of that directors other stuff)
The Lost Boys


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't believe the shawshank redemption isn't in a lot of these lists. Arguably one of the best films ever made by a brilliant director.


----------



## ChimpsInTies (Jul 31, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> ^^^ How on earth could I have left off 'The Deer Hunter'? (off to ammend my list )


I was just about to say the exact same thing


----------



## ChimpsInTies (Jul 31, 2008)

Ennoch said:


> The Bourne Trilogy
> The Lost Boys


Never been taken at all by the Bourne films. Just simple predictable popularist dross...

...but The Lost Boys, now there's a film. I can't count how many times I've seen that.


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

No paticular order.
MAD MAX
RAMBO
BEVERLY HILLS COP
48HRS
CON AIR
SAVING PRIVATE RYAN
TROY
BRAVEHEART
DAWN OF THE DEAD ORIGINAL
ROCKY


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I can feel future 'Top ten albums', 'Top ten songs', 'Top ten TV shows', ('Top ten DW threads'?) coming in the next few days :lol: :lol:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

jamest said:


> I can't believe the shawshank redemption isn't in a lot of these lists. Arguably one of the best films ever made by a brilliant director.


Agreed - but I couldn't find a place for it in my Top 10.


----------



## Rikimaru (Aug 1, 2008)

I could pick 100 easily but I'll pick 10 that (i dont think) have been mentioned yet.

Alien
Star wars 4-6 (love 'em. Grew up on them)
GlenGarry Glen Ross (all star cast & awesome performances)
Das Boot (talk about tension. incredible.)
Sen to Chihiro Kamikakushi
Seven Samurai (shocked this hasn't been mentioned)
Spinal Tap (must for any guitarist)
Ghost in the Shell/Innocence (2 films i know but both awesome)
Withnail & I (student day classic)
The Ring (Japanese version)

Of the films mentioned so far so many of them stand out i wouldn't know where to start.

Well, not at Titanic at any rate.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

In no order really,

High Fidelity (good book as well)
Top Gun (its an era thing)
Scarface
Godfather 1 and 2 (not 3)
Lock Stock
Gone In 60 Seconds (only for the car porn)
Blues Brothers
Pulp Fiction
Shawshank Redemption
Braveheart


----------



## ChimpsInTies (Jul 31, 2008)

If you like TopGun you'll never watch it in the same way again after this


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

In no particular order

Face Off
LOTR Trilogy
Pulp Fiction
Brave Heart
Fight Club
Swordfish
Unbreakable
Dumb and Dumber
Die Hard
Matrix Trilogy

Theres probably more and some of the other suggestions have juggled my memory


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Shawshank Redemption,
Revenge Of The Sith,
Empire Strikes Back,
Airplane,
Blood Diamond,
Schindler's List (This one did make me cry)
Green Mile
Space Balls
The Goonies
Top Gun

Some good, Some bad. Love them all!


----------



## poppasmurf (Apr 27, 2007)

Usual Suspects
Godfather 2
The Green Mile
The Shawshank Redemption
Theres Something About Mary
Pirates of the Caribbean 1
American History X
The Sting
Seven Samurai
Boiler Room

I will say that you should all go watch 'The Wire', TV i know but thankfully everything is not as well written as this gem or i'd be hiring people to clean my car and post this response


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

In no order....

Dark Knight
Batman Begins
Wall Street
Top Gun
Spy Game
Bourne Identity
Casino Royale
The Business
Rocky III
Usual Suspects


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

LOTR Trilogy
Saving Private Ryan
The Usual Suspects
Goodfellas
Life Of Brian
Lock Stock
Shawshank Redemption
Human Traffic
Fear And Loathing in Las Vegas
Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

The Hitcher
Roadkill
Titanic (yep!!)
Saw (all of them can't wait for the fifth one in a couple of weeks time!)
Catch me if you can
This boy's life
ET
Platoon
Forest gump
Most Bond Films


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

all saw movies (class films)
shopping
you me and marley
the green mile 
green street 
dont be a menace to south central wile drinkin your juice in the hood 
final fantasy
lotr
transporter 
snatch followed closely by lock stock


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

No Particular order 

Blade 
Back to the future (all of them classics)
Fast and Furious  what....i liked it
Scream (liked all 3)
Any Star Wars !!!!!!
Football Factory 
High school musical :tumbleweed: and just booked me the wife n kids for the third due out on the 22nd 
Nightmare on elm street 
Childs Play


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

The Green Mile
Terminator 2
The Goonies
Rocky IV
James Bond View to a Kill
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
Finding Nemo
The Matrix
Die Hard
Spiderman


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

In no order..........

Clerks 2 (fav:thumb
Clerks 1
Disney's Cars
Shawshank Redemption 
Top Gun
Back to the Future (All)
American pie
The Simpsons movie
The Mummy 1 & 2


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

No particular order

Heat
The Dark Knight
Team America (makes me laugh every time)
Godfather 1 & 2
The Matrix
LOTR Trilogy
Shawshank
Terminator
The Green Mile
Platoon


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> dont be a menace to south central wile drinkin your juice in the hood


:thumb::thumb:

Crazy Legs..............:lol:


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> all saw movies (class films)
> shopping
> you me and marley
> the green mile
> ...


Do you mean the Spirits Within?
Or the kids Game one?


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

The Mummy 1 & 2
Hot shots part deux
The dambusters
The longest night (titanic original)
They came from outer space (classic 50's b movie)
Matrix (the first one only)
Terminator 1 & 2
Pirates of the caribean 1 (before the hype)
American beauty
American pie 1 & 2
Nightmare on Elm street


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Alien
Leon
Reservoir Dogs
Jaws
Platoon
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Gladiator
Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke
Goodfellas
The Blair Witch Project


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

handicap7 said:


> Do you mean the Spirits Within?
> Or the kids Game one?


Kids game one meaning Advent Children?

Coming from an FF fan, neither of them were any good, they were alright, but that is all that could be said.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

die hard 1-4
con air
independence day
men in black 1 and 2
kevin and perry go large:lol:
lethal weapon 4


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

In no particular order:
Dirty Harry 
Where Eagles Dare
Kelly's Heroes
The Young Americans
Live and Let Die
Ronin
Bad Boys
Leon
Heat
Get Carter


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh, i forgot Menance II Society and Bad Lieutenant!

Then there is the early John Woo/Chow Yun Fat films such as The Killer, A Better Tomorrow, Hard Boiled.... blood & guns...yeah!

Has anyone seen Mr Vampire?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Mine are, in no particular order:

Duel
The Terminator
Some Like it Hot
The Big Lebowski
Shawshank Redemption
The Goonies
Fargo
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Boogie Nights
Lost in Translation


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Withnail And I
The Killing Of A Chinese Bookie
Rear Window
Dog Day Afternoon
This Is Spinal Tap
In The Loop
12 Angry Men
Serpico
The Shawshank Redemption
The Third Man

Everyone else opinions are wrong!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Due to this thread being moved into another subsection it has made it back to the top so i'm going to continue

Top Gun
Blues Brothers
Lock Stock
Shawshank redemption
Fast and the Furious
Swordfish
Gone in 60 Seconds
Full Metal Jacket
Bourne Series
The Italian Job(original)


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

shabba said:


> ahh simple one:
> only one line:
> Star trek 1 to 10.. Questions ?


why?!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

only 10 eh?

Ok in no order

Shawshank
A Bronx Tale
Lock Stock
Snatch
Casino
The Negotiator
Eurotrip
Ocean Eleven
Green Mile
Goldeneye

Flipping heck thats 10 already, and they all came from looking at the pile of DVD's under the bed, I would honestly struggle to only pick 25.


----------

